# Idiot proof lemon curd :-)



## curious aardvark (Dec 19, 2009)

Not really a dessert, but you can put it in tarts, yoghurt, cheesecake ;-) etc
So what the hell lol 

Lemon curd recipe

You will need

3 oz castor (fine white) sugar
3 oz melted butter
3 large eggs or 4 medium/small
2 lemons - juice and zest (as fine as you can get it)
1 large glass/pyrex bowl
big balloon whisk (works best but any food stirring thing will do the job)
A microwave oven

Method

Beat the eggs together in the bowl and whisk in the juice and zest of the lemons.
Add the sugar and whisk till dissolved. 
whisk in the butter. 

Cook in the microwave on High for 1 minute. Then whisk vigorously for a few seconds. 
Repeat, 1 min cook, whisk, 1 min cook, whick etc. Until the mixture has thickened (doesn't matter if it boils) Takes 15-20 minutes at the end of which it should be thick enough to hold it's shape for a short while. It'll thicken some more as it cools.

Pour into a couple of clean small glass jars and leave to cool. 
That's it :-) 

If you want to bulk it up for adding to tarts, add 4-5 fl0z of heavy cream before the butter.

Makes the best lemon curd I've ever had :-)


----------



## alx (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Alex...much appreciated...


----------

